# Recovery Of Touchpad When Webosdoctor Stops At 12%



## ErPo (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't know if it is the right thing to open a topic for this one but it was a real quest to me to recover from a failing WebOSdoctor after uninstalling Touchdroid and XRON.

Actions to Uninstall Android if WebOSDoctor stops at 12%.
Situation:
After installing Touchdroid Alpha 2.1, I decided to try out the XRON version. I installed this by copying the zip to the cminstall directory on my Touchpad and updated using the normal recovery method.
XRON works and looks great but has some more bugs than Touchdroid. One of the things being not able to access files in the WebOS partition bothered me and I decided to go back to Touchdroid.

- Using the ACMEUIinstaller, I discovered some alarms and it never finished
- I restarted in recovery mode (keep sound-up pressed during reboot)
- Using WebOSDoctor to recover, it would never continue after 12%.

:sad:Becoming very sweaty, I browsed the internet looking for a solution. I finally found one.
- You need to download novaterm. In my case the 64-bit version. Put novaterm in the same directory as novacom.
All recovery sites mention the PALM SDK to be installed, but I'm not sure if that's necessary.

- YOU HAVE TO start the WebOSDoctor. At 12% the Touchpad is accessible for Novaterm.

- The next steps, I got from WebOS-Internals. They saved me.

Use Novaterm to execute the following lines:

After it boots, run novaterm:
novaterm
Once connected to the device, type:
- lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
- lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
then type:
- mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

- Run WebOSDoctor again and it finished this time.

These instructions were found on the following page:
http://www.webos-int.../How_To_Recover

I hope this will be helpful to whomever runs in trouble trying Touchdroid or XRON.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

Read this http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

ErPo said:


> Don't know if it is the right thing to open a topic for this one but it was a real quest to me to recover from a failing WebOSdoctor after uninstalling Touchdroid and XRON.
> 
> Actions to Uninstall Android if WebOSDoctor stops at 12%.
> Situation:
> ...


Touchdroid, Touchdroid, Touchdroid ????

I think you meant CyanogenMod.


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

WORKED GREAT THANKS THANKS THANKS......


----------



## Vincent270 (Feb 21, 2012)

ErPo said:


> Don't know if it is the right thing to open a topic for this one but it was a real quest to me to recover from a failing WebOSdoctor after uninstalling Touchdroid and XRON.
> 
> Actions to Uninstall Android if WebOSDoctor stops at 12%.
> Situation:
> ...


Hi Erik,
Thank you for this topic. I have the same problem too. Where can I find "novaterm" in pc? Can you show me more clearly on how to open "novaterm" thank you!


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Vincent270 said:


> Hi Erik,
> Thank you for this topic. I have the same problem too. Where can I find "novaterm" in pc? Can you show me more clearly on how to open "novaterm" thank you!


Find the utility webos quick install. Run it let it install the novacom drivers and then under the tool drop down box you can find novaterm. Simplest way to get to it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## horn34 (Aug 24, 2011)

ErPo said:


> Use Novaterm to execute the following lines:
> 
> After it boots, run novaterm:
> novaterm
> ...


Could you please break this down for those of us that don't use webos tools much? I don't understand what you mean by "run novaterm". Is novaterm a part of novacom? I have novacom and the drivers installed. I see novaterm.bat and novacom.jar in C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\terminal. Can you describe the syntax to start novaterm? If I try to run novaterm from that directory, I just get errors. I realize this is stupid and very basic for you guys, but it's very frustrating for pure windows people. Thanks.


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/

I made a post and a package for recovering.

Makes it pretty easy and has had over 1k of downloads. So to that degree.... It works!


----------



## arsenic1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks had mine stuck after an acmeuninstall when trying to reflash a different rom -
going past the 12 percent wall now


----------



## spinejam (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks OP --- worked perfectly!


----------

